
Ask HN: Are there any viable carbon-capture techs? - _xenonx_
This year is looking to be again the hottest on record, and carbon production isn&#x27;t slowing at any sensible rate. Are there any viable carbon-negative capture techs around or in development?
======
informatimago
Yes. It's called "tree". Works rather well. The only problem is that it
produce a very poluting di-oxygen compound and also some very dangerous
dihydrogen monoxide compound.

[https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/oxygen#section=Saf...](https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/oxygen#section=Safety-
and-Hazards)

Signal: Warning GHS Hazard Statements H335: May cause respiratory irritation
[Warning Specific target organ toxicity, single exposure; Respiratory tract
irritation - Category 3] Precautionary Statements P261: Avoid breathing
dust/fume/gas/mist/vapors/spray. P271: Use only outdoors or in a well-
ventilated area. P304+P340: IF INHALED: Remove person to fresh air and keep
comfortable for breathing. P312: Call a POISON CENTER or doctor/... if you
feel unwell. P403+P233: Store in a well-ventilated place. Keep container
tightly closed. P405: Store locked up. P501: Dispose of contents/container to
...

Behavior in Fire: Increases intensity of any fire. Mixtures of liquid oxygen
and any fuel are highly explosive. (USCG, 1999) Excerpt from ERG Guide 121
[Gases - Inert]: Non-flammable gases. Containers may explode when heated.
Ruptured cylinders may rocket. (ERG, 2016)

[https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/oxygen#section=Tox...](https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/oxygen#section=Toxicity)

Cough; dizziness; sore throat; visual disturbances at very high
concentrations. At 100% oxygen for more than 24 hours: symptoms above plus
weakness, fatigue, pain in joints and muscles, numbness and tingling in arms
and legs, palpitations, headache, nasal congestion, ear disturbances, nausea,
vomiting, loss of appetite, fever and swelling of mucous membranes. On contact
with liquid: freezing burns.

[http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html](http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html)

~~~
_xenonx_
Very good!

Trees are of course the perfect carbon capture approach, only problem is we
seem to value the land more than the trees that grow on it.

Also, afaik, carbon capture by trees only partially solves the carbon issues
we have from burning fossil fuels, which some say needs an approach more
towards the sequestering end of the spectrum.

Im interested in carbon extraction from the air which can then be used for
carbon fibre creation, but this seems like a new area of active research.

It would be great if we could increase the amount of land devoted to trees but
Im not sure thats possible for a variety of reasons sadly.

